# Salt Water Pics



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Finally Figured out how to resize those damn pics! Well first off here is my 90g Reef tank. I'll post pics of My 135 Live Rock Only Tank, but it's not done, therfore no pics!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is My 4 Inch Maroon Clown with her Anemone. Not looking great, but It still keep living! And of Course My Yellow Tang who is quite photogenic....


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is My bangaii cardinal chilling out with some Corals...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

And the Yellow Tang, hanging around with the Mushrooms, Just like it's owner?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

And Finally My Big Cleaner Shrimp, you could see the little cleaner in the 2nd pic, But this is my big one! Oh and Yes I know the Tree Coral is Down, But My maroon is VERY picky on where I put it, I have caught her knocking it down numerous times, and this time was no exception...:laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice tank..nice bangaii


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice! Very cool tank


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

nice setup


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ill take it


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

nice!! you have polyps all over your rock


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice thank


----------

